#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Προσβασιμότητα σε αναθεώρηση έντυπης  άδειας

## Dimitra.s

Καλημέρα,

ετοιμάζουμε σχέδια για αναθεώρηση άδειας για να συμπεριλάβουμε κάποιες ευνοϊκές διατάξεις σχετικά με το συντελεστή δόμησης. Θα αναθεωρηθούν οι μελέτες αρχιτεκτονικών και ΗΜ & ΚΕΝΑΚ. Η άδεια που εκδόθηκε 28-03-12 και αφορά σε μία τριώροφη διπλοκατοικία με υπόγειο γκαράζ, δεν είχε μελέτη προσβασιμότητας. Τωρα, και δεδομένου ότι δεν γίνεται αναθεώρηση στατικών, θα απαιτηθεί η μελέτη προσβασιμότητας; Και αν ναι, μέχρι ποιο σημείο πχ πρόσβαση στο ισόγειο των κατοικιών ή και πρόβλεψη για ανελκυστήρα;

----------


## Xάρης

Ανεξαρτήτως του αν απαιτείται ή όχι (μάλλον όχι, αλλά ρώτησε και την αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ και αν θες ενημέρωσε μας), καλό θα ήταν να εκπονηθεί και μελέτη προσβασιμότητας.

Η απαίτηση ανελκυστήρα προκύπτει από τον κτιριοδομικό.
Οι διατάξεις για ΑμεΑ και η εξασφάλιση κατακόρυφης προσπέλασης μπορεί να ικανοποιηθεί και χωρίς την κατασκευή ανελκυστήρα.
Αναφερόνται όλα αναλυτικά στο άρθρο 26 του ΝΟΚ.

----------

Dimitra.s

----------

